#kubuntu-se 2010-12-13
<x_link> Philip5: Hur går det med Kubuntu 10.04?
<Philip5> vet inte för jag kör 10.10 ;)
<x_link> 10.10 då =)
<x_link> Vilken version av KDE finns ute nu då?
<Philip5> beror på om du menar beta eller stable
<Philip5>  4.5.4 och 4.6 Beta2
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Vilket kör du då?
<Philip5> 4.5.4 än så länge. väntar nog till 4.6 rc minst
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-14
<dagon__> god afton!
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-17
<x_link> God kväll gott folk!
<bittin> Godkväll
<x_link> Läget?
<bittin> bra
<bittin> lite förkyld annars är det najs
<x_link> okej
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-19
<bittin> http://www.047.se/047musik/Samladehjul.zip
#kubuntu-se 2011-12-14
<Flygisoft> hmm
<Flygisoft> Händer här då?
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-09
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kan du sed kommandot?
<Philip5> inge bra
<Philip5> får alltid köra man sed
<Flygisoft> sed -n -e 's/^.*<\(title\)>\([^<]*\)<\/.*$/\2/p'
<Flygisoft> Får ut title ur rss/xml vilket fungerar, dock vill jag inte få ut alla utan bara den första
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥gon aning hur?
<Philip5> är inte awk bättre för sånt än sed?
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Flygisoft> Bra fråga :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Hmm, hur får man ut första man hittar med awk tror då
<Philip5> trött jag blir på tyskar och italienare som i engelska forum tror att alla förstår deras språk som någon sorts världsspråk och skriver inlägg
<Philip5> det är väl bara de som får för sig sånt. de som bara kan spanska brukar hålla sig just till spansktalande forum som sig bör men inte tyskar och italienare 
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu
<Flygisoft> Fan jag sög ju på det här
<Flygisoft> awk -F"[<>]" '/title/{print $17}' latest.rss | awk 'NR==2'
<Flygisoft> Funkar ju men är ju som ett kommando extra, vilket är ju inte riktigt vad jag är ute efter
<Flygisoft> Men kanske är så jag måste göra
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så du blev kung på awk nu av bara farten?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft = haxx0r
<Philip5> Philip5 = en som tagit en tupplur
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Lät ju inte helt fel faktiskt
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> jag har varit en dålig människa på senare tid och försakat sömn för jag börjat göra sånt otyg som sent om nätterna med att kolla på amerikansk fotboll
<Philip5> har alltid tyckt det är tråkigt och inte riktigt fattat charmen i spelet
<Philip5> nu har jag börjat fatta taktik och då är det roligare men alla små pauser i spelet med reklam och skit är drygt
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: här har du en kille i din smak du kan göra affärer med... han vill byta nikon-prylar eller nvidiakort mot en massa sågspån som han har... :D    http://www.blocket.se/uppsala/Kutterspan___Span_48202088.htm?ca=10&w=2
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kanske vill byta bort din kamera mot sågspån.... :D
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, det är ju du!
<Philip5> haha, ja vem vet
<QTmaxjezy> uppsala och vill byta spån mot dyra nikonpryls
<Philip5> en kille som är optimistisk med att göra affär
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: 
<Philip5> här hittade jag en annan bra annons... en gubbe som ber om 50 kr i expeditionsavgift för priser på de prylar han vill sälja :D
<Philip5> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Stor_samling_kameror_objektiv_filmkameror_mm_49771214.htm?ca=10&w=2
<Philip5> han skriver inga priser i sin annons
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: den har du inte tänkt på än va?
<QTmaxjezy> fast det gäller ju bara om man vill ha listan per post
<QTmaxjezy> email är ju gratis :)
<Philip5> han kanske mailar en faktura ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jävla random det där, byta spån mot tekinikgrejer
<Philip5> jo
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-10
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: har du inte sett atlantis tidigare?
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, nepp
<QTmaxjezy> inte denna serie
<QTmaxjezy> finns ju massa filmer och serier som heter så men denna var speciell
<Philip5> har du sett star gate som serie?
<QTmaxjezy> jo
<QTmaxjezy> delvis
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2705602/
<QTmaxjezy> har du sett denna?
<Philip5> fast jag tycker nog säsongerna när de strider mot wraith är tråkigast
<QTmaxjezy> om hercules och jason och pythagoras
<Philip5> aha, trodde du menade stargate atlantis... :O
<QTmaxjezy> ah, näää. denna är bättre.
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-11
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, blev de bra med yafara<y?
<Philip5> har inte testat så mycket
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: nästan som det handlar om dig på svt1 nu
<Philip5> om edward snowden och hur hans läckor påverkat och hur det gick till
<QTmaxjezy> uppdrag g?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: ska inte du spela in en film som ser ut som ett datorspel du också?? :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgox84KE7iY
<QTmaxjezy> ah, den där är gammal för mig
<QTmaxjezy> riktigt bra dock
<Philip5> tänkte väl det
<QTmaxjezy> såg du alla är fotografer?
<QTmaxjezy> UG var visst för känsligt för att sända på webben.
<Philip5> jag såg det
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: finns det ingen bra konverter för BI till cycles materials?
<Philip5> yafaray har ju en inbyggd konverter för en scene för BI till yafaray som funkar rätt bra
<QTmaxjezy> det är nog pga att de fungerar rätt dåligt som det inte finns.
<Philip5> vilket funkar dåligt?
<QTmaxjezy> materialconverters
<QTmaxjezy> det som ser bra ut i BI ser kanske inte lika bra ut i cycles pga belysning osv.
<QTmaxjezy> jag raderar alltid ut alla material och raderar alla lampor och gör om jobbet
<Philip5> matreial med maps och sånt vore ju skönt om man kunde få mappade med en konverter
<Philip5> sedan tweaka
<QTmaxjezy> styrkan med blender cycles material är ju endå nodes tycker jag
<Philip5> testade precis en demoscene med yafaray men den blev lite jobbig att anpassa för cycles
<QTmaxjezy> en standardisering av nodegrupper skulle inte vara mig till fördel
<QTmaxjezy> jag vill ha mina material uppbyggda efter mina egna flummiga regler
<Philip5> hehe
<QTmaxjezy> om jag tar in ett material någon annan gjort och granskar det kan det vara svårt att förstå vad som gör vad.
<QTmaxjezy> och hur det är blandat 
<Philip5> hur många samples brukar du sätta för en slutrendering i cycles?
<QTmaxjezy> idag gjorde jag julkort och hade 100 samples
<Philip5> låter mycket
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63846
<QTmaxjezy> där ser du hur slutresultatet blev
<Philip5> snygg katt i blender ;)
<QTmaxjezy> det är min mamma som ville rama in bilderna med lite snökänsla
<QTmaxjezy> nu när jag tittar på bilden är snön väldigt blå
<QTmaxjezy> deadlinen var väldigt kort så jag hann inte med att göra det bättre.
<QTmaxjezy> 5 minuter tog två bilder att genomföra
<QTmaxjezy> laddade ner en scen idag som jag skickade på 2500 samples
<QTmaxjezy> men den vart ändå inte riktigt bra
<Philip5> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63851
<Philip5> den demoscenen körde jag ut med yafaray på 10 min
<Philip5> men med cycles så är ju alla material basic
<Philip5> och inga maps
<QTmaxjezy> det finns något program för att skapa maps
<QTmaxjezy> från texturerna
<QTmaxjezy> tycker renderingen ser bra ut
<QTmaxjezy> men, den ser mörk ut
<Philip5> du kanske ska ge yafaray en chans igen då ;)
<QTmaxjezy> har den gpu eller bara cpu?
<Philip5> bara cpu
<QTmaxjezy> vet inte om jag testat yafaray på denna datorn
<Philip5> yafaray 0.1.5 är senaste
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-12
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte QT längre?
<Philip5> maxjezy: dragit ner yafaray och testat någe?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nepp
<Philip5> vad har du för ursäkt?
<maxjezy> cycles
<maxjezy> sitter och renderar nu
<maxjezy> men vädret är otroligt här
<maxjezy> upp mot 30 meter i sekunden vindar
<maxjezy> satt i bussen och den skakade av blåsten
<maxjezy> strömmen gick en halv sekund 
<maxjezy> gatlyktorna slocknade
<maxjezy> blixtra till här hemma
<maxjezy> om jag dör så vill jag tacka alla här
<Philip5> spännande
<Philip5> här är det mest bara jämngrått 
<Philip5> knappt ljust och ingen snö
<Philip5> tiden på året då en fotofantast sitter inne och gråter
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-13
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, strömmen gick för datorn var 5:e minut igår
<QTmaxjezy> windows fucka ur och fick reparera sig själv
<Philip5> vilket drama ni hade då
<Philip5> men vi här nere tycker det gnälls lite mycket från er där uppe så fort det susar lite i träden
<Philip5> Flygisoft: verkar som vi får vänta på YN-622N-TX in efter årsskiftet. enligt rykten så sluttestas den fortfarande av utvalda betatestare och har inte gått i massproduktion än. YN-E3-RT släpptes ju nu i dagarna men räknades med att släppas strax efter YN-622N-TX från början. :(
<Flygisoft> :(
<Flygisoft> YN-E3-RT, vad är det då
<Philip5> vet inte om det dykt upp problem med den som är kluriga att lösa
<Philip5> visserligen bättre att de testar klart den så den funkar bra 
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> det är en trigger för cannons nya blixtsystem med inbyggda radiorecivers i deras nya blixtserie
<Flygisoft> Aha
<Philip5> http://flashhavoc.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/YN_E3_RT_g460.jpg
<Philip5> ser ju smidig ut för den som har canon
<Flygisoft> http://flashhavoc.com/yn-622n-tx-first-image-emerges/
<Flygisoft> Så där där den kommer se ut då?
<Philip5> och så klart har deras senaste blixtar som jag tror heter rx-serien
<Philip5> jo men jag tor bilderna på "våra" triggers är datorgjorda
<Philip5> men typ så kommer den se ut. brukar vara lystern i displayen som inte ser riktigt lika ut
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Philip5> jämför övre och undre bilden här: http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-available-this-week/
<Philip5> den övre är datorgjorda och den nedan är fotobild på den
<Philip5> blir rätt likt
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> inte fullt så glansig
<Philip5> tror det kommer bli riktigt najs med YN-622N-TX
<Flygisoft> Jo faktiskt, underlätta en hel del
<Flygisoft> Lätt man trycker fel tycker jag
<Philip5> jepp
<Flygisoft> Använder kameras inbyggda grejs för TTL istället
<Flygisoft> Då jag bara har en blixt just nu så funkar ju det
<Philip5> phottix har ju kommit med en nu också som ska ha lite samma funktion men det är inte säkert den funkar med yn-blixtar
<Philip5> vanliga dilemmat
<Philip5> jag har ju deras de här triggersen också: http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-strato-ii-trigger-review/
<Philip5> ett set
<Philip5> ser att mina pixel kings har fått firmware updates också... tänk om de råkar funka med yn-blixtarna nu :O
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-08
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså du tycker jag ska skruva på du
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jorru
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Ja man får väl se om man orkar plocka ner den, måste dock köpa det där verktyget tills dess troligen
<Flygisoft> eller testa fixa båda
<Philip5> jo det är ju det förstås men då har du ju sådant så du kan öppna verkstad ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu :P
<Flygisoft> Kommer väl sluta med att jag köper en tredje
<Philip5> du blir nog norrlands främsta electro-meckar-expert :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: slutar kanske med att du lagar båda, säljer ena och går med värsta vinsten! :D
<Flygisoft> Värsta vinsten vet jag inte men :P
<Flygisoft> Vet inte riktigt värdet i sverige på dom men några kronor kan man säkert gå plus iaf :)
<Philip5> om du har servat den så kommer den ju få extra värde ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo är väl så :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-09
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du lite som gollum nu där hemma och sitter och smeker dina kameror och kallar dem "my precious"...
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du redan lagt lilla huvudet på kudden och blundar dig igenom din skönhetssömn?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Njaa är väl inte riktigt så illa :P
<Philip5> tur du har något att trösta dig med när du får stryk i CoH ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Måste installera alla spel igen nu när du säger det
<Flygisoft> Men nu blir det att sova, natt natt
<Philip5> ha det måste du så du kan få stryk snart igen
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: what's new?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu
<Philip5> jasså ja
<Flygisoft> Nu när man har använt ljusmätare känner man verkligen att varför köpte jag inte en tidigare
<Philip5> ja särskilt om man har flera blixtar
<Flygisoft> Ja helt klart
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställt något mer roligt då?
<Philip5> nä
<Flygisoft> Nehe :P
<Philip5> letar efter en pryl som jag inte hittar till rätt pris och/eller skick
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad är det för något då?
<Philip5> funderar också starkt på att skaffa mig en rysk rangefinder
<Flygisoft> Du är inte sugen på 2st Electro 35 då?
<Philip5> men har tidigare lovat mig att inte köpa analog småbild
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> är mest ett ryskt objektiv jag är lite sugen på då så om jag hittar den till ok pris så kanske jag slår till därför
<Philip5> vet inte om det är skillnad på momsregler om man köper från ryssland eller ukraina
<Philip5> ukraina har ju något avtal med eu som jag inte vet hur det påverkar
<Flygisoft> Lär väl stå på tullverket om inte annat kanske?
<Philip5> jo men då måste man nog jämföra och leta lite :)
<Flygisoft> Mjo ;D
<Flygisoft> "Från och med den 1 januari 2015 höjs importavgifter för tullhantering"
<Philip5> blä
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du installerat CoH igen då?
<Flygisoft> Ne jag har inte gjort det
<Philip5> du är en dålig människa ;)
<Philip5> eller bara rädd för att få stryk :P
<Flygisoft> rädd
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Ne nu ska jag sova på saken och kanske installera det imorgon
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> tycker jag
<Philip5> fira lucia med att få lite pisk
<Philip5> sånt gillar du ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<Philip5> bdsm-Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Philip5> kinky dude
<Flygisoft> Lite lucia pisk kan man ju inte tacka nej till
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska se en film
<Philip5> lagom att somna till
<Flygisoft> Såg 12 Years a slave nu ikväll, var faktiskt bra
<Philip5> oscarsfilmen
<Philip5> tänkte kolla på The Equalizer 
<Flygisoft> Den är nice
<Philip5> undrar när TPB är uppe och snurrar igen
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ser mörkt ut
<Philip5> förra gången tog det 3 dagar
<Philip5> nu verkar det ta lite längre
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men nu sitter väl alla tre inne också
<Philip5> av grundarna ja... de är väl mer ett nätverk nu med folk som driftar
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Verkar ligga upp något ändå ser jag nu
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det med installationen av COH? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: DÃ¥ligt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: skärpning! :O
<Flygisoft> Ska fixa lite mat så kanske jag fixar det efter :P
<Philip5> låter det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kanske det du önskar dig mest av allt i julklapp i år?! att få vinna en gång i CoH mot mig... :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu
<Flygisoft> Hade ju inte suttit helt fel
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad blev det för käk?
<Flygisoft> Potatis, fiskpinnar med äggsås
<Philip5> hemmagjorda pinnar då när det är lördagsmiddag och allt?
<Flygisoft> Haha nja :P
<Philip5> säg inte att det var äggsås på tub
<Flygisoft> Nej nej
<Philip5> nej på flaska... :P
<Flygisoft> Hahaha xD
<Flygisoft> Nerå den var hemmagjord men inte panerat fisken själv direkt
<Philip5> det blir till söndagsmiddag
<Philip5> äter mycket fisk så du ska bli smartare och vinna i CoH ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja jag tror det behövs
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så när ska du få pisk då? 
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det med installationen av CoH då? :)
